
MyLG v0.1.9 Free Network Diagnostic Tool - mehrdadrad
http://mylg.io/
======
jlgaddis
This submission was posted by a brand new HN account that has no other
submissions or comments.

The three comments on this submission -- all of which speak very highly of the
tool -- were all created by brand new HN accounts that a) were created shortly
after this submission was posted, b) appear to have been created solely to
post a nice comment about this tool, and c) have no HN activity.

The tool itself might be really nice but I'm flagging this submission because
of the obvious abuse. To the author: there's no need to do this kind of stuff
and it may very well have the reverse effect and make your tool look
suspicious or shady. Personally, I'll never use it and I'll be distrustful if
I ever see you post anything else (although I suspect you'll just create yet
another new account if you do).

Last, as a "senior network engineer" at an ISP, I'd suggest a rename of your
tool. A "looking glass", in this field, means a very specific thing. This tool
isn't a looking glass at all, although it is a tool that can be used to
access/query existing looking glasses.

------
nimoore
This thing is like the swiss army knife of Network Diagnostics. Looking Glass,
DNS lookup, port scan, http response, exchange peering, geolocation of ASNs,
can't wait to see what new functionality will be added next.

------
kham
Very nice and easy to use application for network diagnostic.

------
mehrdadrad
my looking glass is a free software utility which combines the functions of
the different network probes in one network diagnostic tool.

